#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Nonthaburi - Hotel

## dirtydog

*The Thai House*

*Nonthaburi*

32/4 Moo 8, Tambol Bangmaung, Amphoe Bangyai, Nonthaburi 11140 Thailand (22 kms. from Bangkok)
Phone : (66 2) 903-9611, 997-5161 Fax : (66 2) 903-9354
thaihouse.co.th

This traditional Thai House in golden teakwood was built in 1990 and since that time the family has been receiving visitors from around the world. The situation is unique -- so close to the city and yet a world apart.

As you will learn,the traditional Thai style has many attributes so that it is comfortable in the tropical climate and rains. The rooms are open on two sides,providing cross-ventilation (there is no air conditioning),the verdant nature and fans keep the rooms at a comfortable temperature.



Traditional Thai houses are composed of numerous structures that are added as the family grows. This Thai House has three parts (with six independent rooms) all joined on an upper terrace - a modern bathhouse is adjoining this.

Meals are served on the lower floor. Two terraces surrounded by lush nature provide symphony for the senses; birds singing, monks chanting, fragrant flowers, hundreds of green plants, the occasional dog and more...

The Thai House can accommodate up to 50 people for lunch. Advance booking is necessary, often groups travel to/from the Thai House by boat.

BED ROOM 

Three separate houses symmetrically linked together. The first floor lay-out consists of three separate houses symmetrically linked together consistent with the traditional practice of keeping extended families living and working together in the same compound to create the sense of belonging to the family. As one stands on the first floor terrace with a view overlooking the orchard garden, the adjacent structures are no higher than the coconut palms. The tranquillity and the natural beauty of the surrounding landscape is both striking and mesmerizing. 



Each house has two rooms which can be partitioned into two adjoining bedrooms by an optional opening door or a family suite. Five windows which open out onto the vast lush gardens and verdant orchards provide ventilation. The height of the ceiling also promotes the constant circulation of air thus eliminating the need for air-conditioning. To combat humidity, electric fans create the gentle breezes needed to cool off the interior. Visitors consistently note the peaceful sleep they experience as they are awakened only by bird song the next morning. 

Adjacent to the sleeping quarters is a separate room which serves as the Thai-style bath house. The bathroom is equipped with modern western-style facilities. 

DINING ROOM

On the lower floor, there is ample indoor dining hall for banquet-style seating for 30 to 50 persons, and the Thai House does receive visitors for lunch.

Breakfast and lunch are usually served on the sheltered outer patio area. Taking in the fresh country air, most guests enjoy a healthy appetite.

The Thai House cooking school was established in 1991. Since then,Pip, a mother of three girls and according to them, the best chef of all time, has shared her experience, her love of cooking, and her passion for Thai food with everyone visiting her kitchen. 

Cooking classes

Cooking classes are held in the family kitchen amidst an orchard of mango, banana, papaya and coconut trees, and a kitchen garden growing the fresh herbs and spices used in cooking school recipes and the food you'll enjoy during your stay. Lessons, which are conducted in English,feature brief and the food you'll enjoy during your stay. Lessons,which are conducted in English, feature brief and the food you'll enjoy during your stay. Lessons,which are conducted in English,feature brief lectures, ingredient preparation, hand-on cooking demonstrations,and time for questions and discussion. What follows afterwards is that everyone literally enjoys the fruits of their success by eating in the relaxed environment of The Thai House.

The main themes covered in courses are soups, *salads*, *curry pastes* and *curried stir-fried dishes*, and decorative fruit and vegetable carving. To ensure productive session and so all participants enjoy positive learning and dining experiences,the maximum class size is limited to 10 participants per session. 

What's remarkable is that once you've completed a 3-day course at the Thai House cookery school, you'll be able to prepare an entire, authentic and original dinner menu of your own.
For the 2 and 3-day courses,an excursion to a traditional, local open-air market is part of the overall learning experience so you'll learn how and which fresh ingredients to select yourself. Discussion during the course also offers fascinating insights into Thai traditions. 

Pip can also organise *Thai cooking* class for those who are vegetarian or have food allergies.

----------


## Bangyai

> The height of the ceiling also promotes the constant circulation of air thus eliminating the need for air-conditioning. To combat humidity, electric fans create the gentle breezes needed to cool off the interior. Visitors consistently note the peaceful sleep they experience as they are awakened only by bird song the next morning.


Not wishing to be over critical of such a traditional place , I would have to say that I have stayed in similar places and that  in the hot season where temperatures these days are now reaching 36 C ,  you will really miss air conditioning. If you're planning a visit , November through to January would be best.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Looks hot with lots of mozzies.
Not for me.
Air con or nothing.
And as for wailing monks. Shoot them, lazy freeloading wankers.

----------


## SEA Traveler

here is a like to said "The Thai House" hotel.... http://www.thaihouse.co.th/home.htm

----------


## oldgit

You having me on, it's a spirit house.

----------


## ossierob

I too like and want the aircon....would stop for a meal in the restraunt tho

----------


## smeden

nice pics thanks for the tip  ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

